# Spaltsieb



## Thomas_H (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Habe noch Spaltsiebe organisieren können*

Hallo Helmut,

ein Spaltsieb ist auf jeden Fall einem Siebgewebe vorzuziehen.

Eine genaue Beschreibung der Vorteile findet sich zum Beispiel hier:
http://www.teichfilter-filter.de/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=253

Das ist die Estrosieve und nach Basis der Firma Estraad sind meines Wissens nach auch die jetzt anderen, gängigen Vorfilter (Spaltsiebe) entstanden.

Beispielhafte Namen hierfür sind z.B. das Ultrasieve, oder Fiap.

Wichtig ist auch der Bogen (Bogenspaltsieb) und der Aufprallwinkel des Wassers auf das Sieb.
Der sich durch das verstellbare Prallblech gezielt einstellbare Winkel und die sich somit verändernde Reinigung und Durchfluss sind wirklich interessant zu beobachten.

Das Ultimum hatte ich bei diesem Selbstbau (Nicht mein Werk) gefunden.
Es ist ein 100/150 µm Industriesieb aus einer Papierfabrik.

Foto 

Es war unglaublich, was das Teil bei einem Durchfluss mit einer Promax20 rausgeholt hat.

Mit Sicherheit bist du mit deinem Spaltsieb auf dem richtigen Weg.
Es ist aber nicht fein genug,- allerdings in meinen Augen immer noch besser, als ein zu kleiner Vortex.


----------



## herten04 (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Habe noch Spaltsiebe organisieren können*



			
				Thomas_H schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Helmut,
> ein Spaltsieb ist auf jeden Fall einem Siebgewebe vorzuziehen.
> Wichtig ist auch der Bogen (Bogenspaltsieb) und der Aufprallwinkel des Wassers auf das Sieb.
> Der sich durch das verstellbare Prallblech gezielt einstellbare Winkel und die sich somit verändernde Reinigung und Durchfluss sind wirklich interessant zu beobachten.
> ...


Hallo Thomas.
Ich gebe Dir recht .
Um das Optimale aus dem Spaltsieb rauszuholen werde ich mir (wie Haitu es beschreibt)diesen Kasten auch noch bauen.:
Die Stabelbehälter scheinen doch nicht das ideale zu sein. 
Leider sind die Spaltsiebe mit einem geringeren Spaltabstand nicht vorhanden.
Ich bin auf jeden Fall mit meinem Eigenbau zu 95% zufrieden,die anderen 5% kommen nach dem Kastenbau.


----------



## Thomas_H (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Habe noch Spaltsiebe organisieren können*

Hallo Helmut,
jetzt gerade gesucht, finde ich kein Bild von deinem Selbstbau in deinem Album  

Wenn du den Aufprallwinkel auf "steil" stellst, wird sich die Reinigungskraft auch mit dem 750er Sieb erhöhen.

Dafür vermindert sich der Durchfluss.

Das Wasser muss im ersten Drittel durch das Sieb.

Aufgrund der geringen Spaltbreite muss es bei dir eben noch früher durch sein.
Versuch es mal  ;-
Mir hat das verstellen des Prallblechs bei der Estrosieve immer Spass gemacht und ich weiss gar nicht mehr, wieviele Stunden ich das probiert und beobachtet habe. (Das waren addiert bestimmt Wochen)

Stell doch mal ein Bild ein.


----------



## herten04 (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Habe noch Spaltsiebe organisieren können*

Hallo Thomas.
Bild 1 zeigt den Winkel
 
Bild 2 Sieb in Gebrauch
 
Steiler kann ich das Sieb nicht stellen,der Behälter ist nicht hoch genug.
Wenn ich den geeigneten Behälter hätte würde ich sogar ein 95cm langes Sieb einbauen.
Aber für den Moment reicht es,im Frühjahr sehen wir weiter,PVC Platten sind nicht gerade billig.


----------



## Thomas_H (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Habe noch Spaltsiebe organisieren können*

Hallo Helmut,
zunächst einmal danke für die Bilder.

Mit der Stapelbox wirst du wahrscheinlich auch Probleme bekommen, da sie zu flach ist und du das Sieb nicht steil genug stellen kannst.

Sieh dir doch mal hier >>unter Estrosieve das Kurzvideo an:

http://www.ia-products.nl/index_D.htm

Das Wasser steigt von unten nach oben, kommt dann am Sieb an und wird mittels des Prallblechs auf das Sieb geleitet.

Wenn du jetzt am Prallblech den Winkel verstellst bricht das Wasser eben unterschiedlich auf das Sieb.
(Dies ausschließlich bei gepumpten Systemen;- bei Schwerkraft gilt mein Wort hier nicht)

Du leitest das Wasser ziemlich flach auf das Sieb.

Wenn du dir jetzt ein Z- Blech machst und das Wasser > gegen die Stäbe lenkst, dann wird sich die Reinigungskraft erhöhen.

Dein Bau ist typisch für einen Siebfilter.
Du hast den wesentlichen Punkt des Prallbleches noch nicht gesehen.

Versuch es mal;- du musst das Wasser nach dem Fallen auf das Sieb umlenken. 

Dazu gibt es noch einen Fingernageltest.
Da ich mein Sieb nicht mehr habe, habe ich es nicht mehr im Kopf- aber Joschi kann es mal testen:

Wenn du mit dem Fingernagel entgegen dem Wasserfluss gehst, dann muss es kratzen/ oder nicht?  

Wenn das Sieb falsch herum montiert ist, dann sürt man das.
Meine Siebe waren immer markiert, denn das ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied.

Den Fingernageltest müsste jetzt Joschi mal machen !

Versuch das mit der Prallplatte mal.
Zum testen kannst du ja auch ein Stück Plastik nehmen.

Bei 750 µm würde ich das Wasser steiler stellen und nicht wie bei einem Siebfilter auflenken.


----------



## herten04 (17. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Habe noch Spaltsiebe organisieren können*

Hallo Thomas.
Danke für die Verbesserungsvorschläge. 
Das Wasserführende Rohr werde ich morgen zur anderen Seite drehen und mittels einer eingeklebten Platte versuchen gegen das Sieb zu führen.Das mit dem Nagel-Test werde ich morgen ausführen ich möchte meine Fische jetzt nicht mehr aufschrecken.Wenn ich es geschaft habe melde ich mich morgen an alter Stelle in neuer Frische.


----------



## Thomas_H (17. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Habe noch Spaltsiebe organisieren können*

Jepp Helmut,
versuch es mal  

Das mit dem Fingernagel weiß ich eben nicht mehr- aber ich schicke Joschi eine PN rüber.

Du hast auf jeden Fall das richtige Sieb.
Es ist aber noch nicht optimiert und mit Sicherheit wirst du genauso neugierig daneben stehen, wie ich es eben auch täglich gemacht habe.

750 ist heftig,- aber wenn der Aufprallwinkel stimmt, dann wird es dir noch mehr Dreck trennen.


----------



## Frank (17. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Spaltsieb*

Hallo Helmut, hallo Thomas,

ich habe den Beitrag _*Habe noch Spaltsiebe ...*_ im Flohmarkt mal geteilt und die Diskussion hierher verschoben.  

So etwas geht dort mit Sicherheit verloren.


----------



## herten04 (17. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Spaltsieb*

Hallo Thomas.
Das mit dem Nageltest ist nicht.
Ich meine das ist von beiten Seiten gleich rauh oder glatt .
Ich habe das Rohr zur anderen Seite gedreht,wie ich das mit dem Plastikstück mache weiß ich im Moment noch nicht.


----------



## Wilm (17. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Habe noch Spaltsiebe organisieren können*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe hier das Sieb von Helmut gerade in der Planung.

0,75mm beziehen sich auf ein gerades Spaltsieb. Sobald ich anfange es zu biegen, also ein Bogensieb anfertige, verringert sich das Spaltmaß mit der Biegung. Das liegt einfach an dem Aufbau. Immerhin hat das Sieb eine Dicke von ca. 1cm.
Gebogen wird warscheinlich heute Nachmittag mittels Bordsteinkante und PKW-Reifen.

Grüße,
 Wilm


----------



## Thomas_H (17. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Habe noch Spaltsiebe organisieren können*

Hallo Wilm,
Bordsteinkante und PKW ist bestimmt auch nicht schlecht  

Lothars Idee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





finde ich auch gut.

Sieht aber so aus, als wenn sich das Sieb nur in der Mitte gebogen hat  

Die Biegung müsste gleichmäßiger sein, dann verringert sich auch der Spaltabstand über die gesamte Fläche.


----------



## Wilm (17. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Spaltsieb*

Hallo Thomas,

das Spaltmaß beträgt jetzt ca. 0,55mm. 
Mehr Biegung ist durch eine Bordsteinkante und ein Auto nicht drinn.

Ich hoffe es reicht ...


Grüße,
 Wilm


----------



## herten04 (17. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Spaltsieb*



			
				Wilm schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Thomas,
> das Spaltmaß beträgt jetzt ca. 0,55mm.
> Mehr Biegung ist durch eine Bordsteinkante und ein Auto nicht drinn.
> Ich hoffe es reicht ...
> ...


Hallo Wilm.

Die Biegung scheint perfekt geworden zu sein.


----------



## Frank (17. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Spaltsieb*

Hallo,

mal ein kleiner Tip für alle die das Spaltsieb biegen möchten:

die meisten Schlosserein, Schmieden oder sonstige blechverabeitenden Werkstätten haben eine sogenannte Blechwalze.
Für ein geringes Entgelt würden die euch das Spaltsieb bestimmt in die richtige Form bringen.  
Einziger Haken an der Sache: Evtl. biegen sie es nicht, weil die Rippen auf der Rückseite Rillen in die Walzen drücken könnte.  
Aber einen Versuch wärs doch wert. 

Ansonsten gehts natürlich auch wie von Wilm gezeigt.


----------



## Wilm (17. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Spaltsieb*

Hallo Frank,

genau das war mein Problem. Die Schlosserei wollte aufgrund der Dicke des Materials und auch wegen der Streben das nicht machen.

Einen Spanngurt habe ich auch nicht, aber ein Auto geht. Wichtig beim biegen ist, dass man auf das Sieb alte Folie legt. Zwar verringert sich der Spalt nur um 0,2mm, aber das hat schon gereicht, die Folie recht fest zu halten. Sieht bestimmt blöd aus, wenn man mit der Brechstange seinen Reifen wieder befreien muss.

Hier ist mal eine Skizze, wie ich meinen Filter vielleicht an diesem Wochenende bauen möchte:

Grüße,
 Wilm


----------



## Frank (17. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Spaltsieb*

Hallo Wilm,

ich hoffe ich durfte mir mal deine Zeichnung klauen. 

 

Der orange eingerahmte Bereich: 
Ist das mit dem Einlauf so, wie dargestellt wirklich gut? 
Ich meine das alle sehr groben Schmutzpartikel doch jetzt schon vor dem Spaltsieb in den unteren Teil des Einlaufs fallen. 
Ich dachte um diese rauszuhalten wäre das Spaltsieb da. 
Oder ist das so gewollt? Dann müsste das Blech (Prallblech?) über dem Einlauf aber abnehmbar sein, oder?

Ich muss mich ja jetzt auch mal schlau machen, wenn ich nächstes Jahr meinen Vortex "rausschmeißen" will. ...


----------



## Wilm (17. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Spaltsieb*

Hallo Frank,
darfst Du 

Das Spaltsieb soll komplett an den Zulauf kommen. Ist einfach schlecht von mir gezeichnet worden. Mit Bögen hab' ich es nicht so ;(

Das Prallblech habe ich vor, herausnehmbar zu machen. Anderenfalls komme ich nämlich nicht mehr an die Zulaufkammer, die sicherlich über die Zeit auch Schmutz ansetzen wird.

Grüße,
 Wilm


----------



## Olli.P (17. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Spaltsieb*

Hi Leute,

also bei mir läuft der  Siebfilter ja schon ein paar Tage. Und ich kann jetzt mal behaupten in der Steigkammer am Einlauf setzt sich bei mir jedenfalls kein dreck ab.......

Des weiteren habe ich noch ein paar kleine Tests durchgeführt.......

Im Detail: Der 100er Auslauf vom SiFi ragte nur knapp ins Wasser der ersten Filterkammer. Daher habe ich da mal ein ca. 25-30cm langes KG Rohr eingeklebt, damit das nicht mehr so plätschert. Ich hatte zwar rings um das Rohr ca. 5-7cm unter der Wasseroberfläche 10mm Löcher reingebohrt, aber das brachte nicht wirklich was. Irgendwie baute sich unter dem Sieb immer wieder ein wenig Druck auf, der einfach nicht entweichen wollte. Daher wölbte sich das Sieb dann immer ein wenig nach oben und die Filterleistung wurde zusehens schlechter. 


Resultat: das Sieb war mehrmals Täglich verstopft.....:__ nase: 

Gestern habe ich dem wieder Abhilfe schaffen können, indem ich einfach zwei 10mm Löcher oberhalb der Wasserfläche am SiFi Auslauf gebohrt habe.

Und siehe da: Die Filterleistung ist viel, viel besser als bei der ersten Inbetriebnahme. 
Und...............


Das Sieb sitzt nicht mehr so schnell zu, obwohl ich da heute um 15.00 Uhr 3 Hände voll Fadenalgen und Dreck rausgeholt habe, ist da nix übergelaufen..........


Daher würde ich jedem der einen Siebfilter mit Siebgewebe betreibt, empfehlen den Filter bei Problemen erst einmal in irgendeiner Art zu entlüften damit sich unterhalb des Siebes kein Druck oder sagen wir mal Gegendruck vom Filter her aufbauen kann...........


----------



## Digicat (17. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Spaltsieb*

Servus Technikfreunde

@ Frank:



> mal ein kleiner Tip für alle die das Spaltsieb biegen möchten:
> 
> die meisten Schlosserein, Schmieden oder sonstige blechverabeitenden Werkstätten haben eine sogenannte Blechwalze.
> Für ein geringes Entgelt würden die euch das Spaltsieb bestimmt in die richtige Form bringen.
> ...



Meiner hats gebogen  

 

 

 

Laut Schlosser war das eine Angelegenheit von 5 Minuten.  

Hätte da auch gleich eine Frage:

Möchte den Spaltfilter in Schwerkraft betreiben. Da muß doch der Wasserspiegel unterhalb des Siebes bleiben, wenn ich jetzt nachgeschaltet einen Filter installiere mit Japanmatten und dann den Pumpenschacht, so bleibt doch das Wasser auf dem Niveau des Spaltsiebes.
Heißt das, daß die Japanmatten nur zum Teil vom Wasser umspült werden ?  .

Wie könnte ich das am besten machen ?

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Olli.P (17. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Spaltsieb*

Hallo Helmut,


wie soll denn das Wasser von alleine in den Siebfilter laufen, wenn der Wasserspiegel unterhalb des Siebes ist................... 

Entweder du stellst eine Pumpe in den Siebfilter und pumpst dann zum Filter. Aber dann bräuchtest du noch eine Pumpe die wieder in den Teich pumpt.

Oder du stellst das alles abgetreppt auf und hängst nur eine Pumpe hinter den Filter. Aber dann würde ich in den Zulauf zum Siebfilter noch einen Kugelhahn oder Zugschieber einbauen, damit du die Zuflussmenge regulieren kannst....

Nicht das da was überläuft....................

Ansonsten fällt mir im Moment nichts anderes ein, wie das funktionieren soll.........


----------



## Digicat (17. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Spaltsieb*

Servus Olli



> wie soll denn das Wasser von alleine in den Siebfilter laufen, wenn der Wasserspiegel unterhalb des Siebes ist...................


per Schwerkraft  

Ich mach mal eine Skizze.

Edit: hier ist das Schemabild
Anhang anzeigen Filter Schema.xls

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (17. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Spaltsieb*

Servus

So hier nun eine Skizze:
Anhang anzeigen Filter Schema.xls

Vom Teich kommend 2 BA und ein Skimmer mit Zugschieber geregelt.

Wasser läuft in den Spaltfilter und bleibt unterhalb des Siebes durch die Pumpenleistung und Zugschieber (Sieb darf ja nicht im Wasser stehen). Von dort weg bleibt das Wasserniveau auf diesem Level durch die Saugkraft der Pumpe.

Hab mir überlegt, wenn ich nach dem Spaltfilter die Pumpenkammer installiere und dann den Filter mit den Japanmatten danach in den Pflanzfilter. Dann würde die Japanmatten richtig im Wasser stehen.

Japanmattenfilter + Pflanzfilter liegen ca. 60cm höher als das Teichniveau.

Habe ich mich jetzt verständlicher ausgedrückt  

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Olli.P (17. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Spaltsieb*

Hi Helmut,


da hab ich das mit dem Wasserspiegel wohl falsch verstanden......... 

Weil, so ist's ja genau so wie ich meinte.......... 

SiFi ( Einlauf ) ist unterhalb des Wasserspiegels des Teiches........


Aber das wird bestimmt ein tolles Geduldsspiel die Schieber richtig einzustellen.............: 

Und wenn du dann noch einen Schieber am Filterauslauf einbaust, kannst auch den Wasserstand im Filter regeln................... 

Z.B. für Sommer/Winterbetrieb.............


----------



## bibabim (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Spaltsieb*

Hallo.
Ich wollte auch auf jeden Fall einen Sieb als vorfilter, aber men Problem war, das ich eine 45.000 Liter Rohrpumpe habe, und bei diesem Volumen kannste das mit nem Sieb vergessen... oder ?   
MfG


----------



## Frank (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Spaltsieb*

Hallo Dieter,

ich denke das es schon möglich ist, musst dann allerdings einen Kugelhahn oder Zugschieber dazwischenbauen, um die Durchflussmenge regeln zu können.


----------



## bibabim (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Spaltsieb*

 Hmmm... 
Aber wenn ich die Wassermenge verringern wollte, hätte ich doch gleich ne Pumpe kaufen können die weniger Leistung bringt 
Oder?


----------



## Frank (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Spaltsieb*

Richtig, 

hättest du tun können. Dann hättest du aber auch keine Reserven mehr um mit dieser Pumpe, z. B. über einen Abzweig, etwas anders speisen zu können, oder aber eben den Durchfluss bei zu wenig Wassermenge nach oben zu regulieren ...  

Du könntest aber auch das Spaltsieb so groß bauen, das es gut mit deiner Pumpe, bzw. der geförderten Wassermenge klarkommt. 
Aber wie groß das jetzt sein müsste, da sollten dann besser die Pumpen/Spaltsiebprofis was zu schreiben.


----------



## Thomas_H (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Spaltsieb*

Salut,
also 45.000 (oder abzgl. Verlust vielleicht 40.000) durch das Sieb zu jagen ist schon heftig.

Ich bin der Überzeugung, dass es dir überlaufen wird.

Wenn du das nicht drosselst,- oder aber über 2-3 Siebe gehst, dann wirst du wohl echte Probleme bekommen.

Ich bin also voll Franks Meinung.


----------



## Digicat (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Spaltsieb*

Servus Bibabim

Was hast du eigentlich mit dieser starken Pumpe vor  

Ok, du hast einen Schwimmteich, du hast Filter die mit 3x100er Rohre verbunden sind, meinst du nicht das die Pumpe stark überdimmensioniert ist.

Das Wasser wird doch viel zu schnell durch die Filter gejagt, die Bakis können so ihre Arbeit garnicht richtig verrichten.

Thema Algen:
Wieviele Pflanzen hast den in der Regenerierungszone oder ist der Pflanzfilter die einzige Art die Schadstoffe abzubauen?

Hast du Fische auch darin ?

Fotos wären auch nicht schlecht, daß man die Situation einschätzen kann.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Koiheini (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Spaltsieb*

Also ich hab jetzt ne 33m³ Rohrpumpe am Teich , dazu ein Spaltsieb von Herten04 . es funktioniert . Allerdings hab ich das Sieb nicht gebogen sondern nur schräg eingebaut. Mit kleinerem Spaltmaß würde es nicht mehr funktionieren. Ebensowenig wie mit ner grösseren Pumpe. --- Ich hab das 55 x 27 cm Sieb. Vielleicht musste nur zwei nebeneinander schweissen und einen grösseren Siebfilter bauen. Das könnte dann passen.

Ich habe das Spaltsieb auch in Schwerkraft laufen ,es steht auf Teichniveau und der nachfolgende Kammerfilter ist tiefer . Und damit nicht soviel Wasser im Spaltsiebsteht hab ich mir nen Schot aus ner PP Latte und nem Stück Styrodur als Schwimmer gebastelt.


----------



## Koiheini (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Spaltsieb*

     

auf den Bildern ist aber noch das Siebelement aus 200µ Gaze . Das funktionierte auch ,leider musste es täglich vom Biofilm gereinigt werden.

 

das ist das neue Spaltsieb von Herten04. Besten Dank nochmal

*edit by Frank: bitte unbedingt dran denken, nur zwei Bilder per Img Befehl hochzuladen, bei wiederholtem einfügen von mehr als zwei, werden diese ohne Angabe von Gründen gelöscht!*


----------



## herbi (20. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Spaltsieb*

Servus Koiheini,

das ist ein 1A Vorfilter , hättest du nicht einen Bauplan für uns übrig? 

Wäre super 

Funzt das mit dem selbstgebauten Schot??


----------



## bibabim (20. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Spaltsieb*

Hallo. 
Ich nochmal.. Bitte auch meinen anderen Tread mit UV-C lesen. Da habe ich auch ein Foto drin..
MfG Dieter


----------



## Koiheini (20. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Spaltsieb*



			
				herbi schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Koiheini,
> 
> das ist ein 1A Vorfilter , hättest du nicht einen Bauplan für uns übrig?
> 
> ...


  Danke für´s Lob.  

Bauplan mhhhh -ich bin Autodidakt . Das heisst ich hab meine Pläne nur im Kopf ,meisßt fällt mir das Nachts ein wenn ich vom Teich träume:crazy: .

Also ich kann Dir noch ein paar Detailfoto´s machen mit Maßen usw. Das ist kein Problem. Das Shot funktioniert nach einer kleinen Modifikation prima. Ich hab es lediglich im Schwimmerbereich etwas beschweren müssen da es manchmal nicht alleine zurückgehen wollte. Natürlich schliesst es nicht 100% ,aber zur Regulierung vollkommen ausreichend.Aber um das zu ändern (was im nachhinein nicht schwer wäre) müsste ich den VA Filter nochmal ausbauen und in der Firma zwei Streifen an die Laufschiene des Shots schweissen. Im Filterkeller ist es mir für´s WIG Schweissen doch zu feucht. 

Zum Schwimmer hab ich auch ne neue Idee: Ich werde einfach mal ne PP Platte mit ner Halterung für ne entsprechend geformte Kunsstoffflasche (z.B. Fanta 1l) versehen. Dann hab ich Auftrieb und kann als Zuggewicht entssprechend Wasser in die Flasche füllen . Aber jetzt geh ich erstmal eine  und denk über nen TF Bau nach:crazy:


----------



## Koiheini (20. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Spaltsieb*

edit by Frank: bitte unbedingt dran denken, nur zwei Bilder per Img Befehl hochzuladen, bei wiederholtem einfügen von mehr als zwei, werden diese ohne Angabe von Gründen gelöscht!


Upps --- das hab ich nicht gewusst . Sorry

Also immer nur zwei Bilder pro Posting


----------



## Annett (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Spaltsieb*

Moin,

ne, nicht immer zwei Bilder und das dann 10x untereinander... das können wir uns dann ja auch schenken, weil 10x200Kb = 2Mb.
Schau Dir das dann mal mit Modem an.... : 

Versuch es doch mal mit der Anleitung. Sooo schwer ist das doch nu auch wieder nicht.


----------



## Koiheini (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Spaltsieb*

Alles klar --- habs verstanden  


Aber was ist ein Modem      

Ich dachte die Dinger gibt´s gar nimmer


----------

